# beardi help



## nathann (Dec 16, 2008)

hey
3 weeks from the day from mating my beardie laid 26 eggs. It is now 4 weeks and 1 day since laying her first clutchm she looks like she wants to lay as she is digging and looks quite stressed trying to get out of her viv. she has a dig box like she did the first time which she did not use she just lay them on her calci sand in the corner. How long over 4 weeks can she be left before it becomes a problem? Oh i also think she is constipated. do you think she struggling to lay because of dehydration??


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

they shouldnt have calci sand, and she needs a big bowl of water to drink and she could lay 3-7 clutches.

stick it in the bath


----------



## nathann (Dec 16, 2008)

what would you recomend for a subtrate? she has water and has had a bath. but what i really want to know how much longer after the 4 weeks from the first clutch should i leave her before worrying?


----------



## bodypiercedmale (Apr 10, 2008)

its been a month since my female beardie laid her 1st clutch. i am also wondering how long before she lays her next clutch. anyone shed some light on this for me please.


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

I would say between 3 and 5 weeks is fine for them to lay. What substrate do you have in her lay box? If she didn't use it last time it may be that she doesn't like whats in it. The method I use is to pile up damp sand in the corner of the viv for her. She wont use it if its in a box.


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

they dont always lay more than one clutch but it has been known for them to lay up to 7. she be fine its the usual drill she looking for an ideal area. after 6 weeks take her to vets to check she ok but give her til week 6


----------



## bodypiercedmale (Apr 10, 2008)

we didnt know she was preggers.we come home one night and there were eggs all over the viv. so the 1st clutch all died as we wernt prepared. this time she been in a seperate viv same substrate (sand) with a box of damp sand. she is shedding aswell atm and no signs of digging. Just gave her a batch aswell. and she still eating. She definatly got eggs as can feel them either side of her


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

bodypiercedmale said:


> we didnt know she was preggers.we come home one night and there were eggs all over the viv. so the 1st clutch all died as we wernt prepared. this time she been in a seperate viv same substrate (sand) with a box of damp sand. she is shedding aswell atm and no signs of digging. Just gave her a batch aswell. and she still eating.


 unlikely she preggers then as she would be digging and would have stopped eating in readiness to lay. also i would suggest using some sterile soil /sand mix for the egg laying site as sand absorbs all the moisture out of the eggs and will dry them out if not removed immediately. keep feeding her well with supplements too incase she does but if she not laid by week six i doubt u getting another clutch. now females can hold sperm for months and choose to use it later when they are ready..

Hope this helps

Tony


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

bodypiercedmale said:


> we didnt know she was preggers.we come home one night and there were eggs all over the viv. so the 1st clutch all died as we wernt prepared. this time she been in a seperate viv same substrate (sand) with a box of damp sand. she is shedding aswell atm and no signs of digging. Just gave her a batch aswell. and she still eating. She definatly got eggs as can feel them either side of her


 If she isnt digging and hasnt gone off her food yet then she wont be ready yet. They dont always start making eggs again straight away so really dont worry if its been a month. When shes ready you will be able to see the eggs really clearly through her belly and you will know its time.


----------



## bodypiercedmale (Apr 10, 2008)

we can see the eggs when she is picked up


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

ok if thats the case she still isnt ready ul know when she starts digging and goes off her food. until then dont worry


----------



## bodypiercedmale (Apr 10, 2008)

thanks for the advice


----------



## bodypiercedmale (Apr 10, 2008)

29 eggs laid yesterday this time we were ready so there all in the incubator. i had a quick check this morning a a couple of the eggs have a couple of small dents in them. temp is around 84-86 and humidity is around 78. is it normal to get the dents in the eggs,or do i need to do anything?

Thanks


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

you need to raise the humidity to 85. do you have a lid on the tubs?


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

to get rid of the dent place a damp peice on kitchen towl over the top of the egg. once the egg has come back to shape you need to rise the humidity in the incubator! Remeber youll have to keep adding water every few days to keep the humidity up!


----------



## bodypiercedmale (Apr 10, 2008)

any idea how long i need to keep kitchen towel on the dented eggs. we talking a couple of mins or hours?


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

bodypiercedmale said:


> any idea how long i need to keep kitchen towel on the dented eggs. we talking a couple of mins or hours?


 until the dents are gone. the egg will absorb the moisture and swell. were they laid in sand if so next time use a soil sand mix as this will help prevent the eggs from drying out so much


----------



## bodypiercedmale (Apr 10, 2008)

yes the eggs were laid in sand which was damp. but they were removed as soon as she had finished laying.i have the same type incubtor as in the sticky (home made incutators) the second one he made so no tubs used.just checked the eggs that i covered with the damp kitchen towel and they look the same (still got the dents)


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

sand sucks the moisture out as soon as it touches them. use the soil sand mix. also make sure vermiculite is nice and damp if it comes to it spray the eggs a little. there is a bit of debate about spraying water on the eggs however if you have to add moisture to the incubator its impossible not to add it to eggs. I have always sprayed te eggs and never lost an egg due to this, in fact i just had 48 eggs hatch out in the last week. this will help humidity.


----------



## bodypiercedmale (Apr 10, 2008)

ok i given the dented eggs a couple of sprays with water that i kept in the incutator so it was the right tempreture.do i still leave the damp paper towel on them aswell ?


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

not if humidity is up and is correct, cause it can stop oxygen getting to the egg. its only a quick short fix they should swell over next few days providing humidity and temps are correct.


----------



## bodypiercedmale (Apr 10, 2008)

thanks for the help ill keep an eye on the humidity. there still a small dent it about 5 eggs but they dont look as bad as they did yesterday


----------

